# I want to grow out and band Gigi's topknot!



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Every time I say this, I get antsy when her topknot starts to grow and starts covering her eyes, so I end up cutting down her topknot and trimming around her eyes. But I love the look of so many of the poodles here who have their long topknots banded.

So I really want to see what Gigi would look like with her topknot long enough to band. How do you go through the growing out period when it's not quite long enough to band yet, but it's growing over their eyes? That drives me bonkers! Are the devil horns the answer? I tried those but I think her hair was still too short and it looked ridiculous. 

Okay, more topknot questions since I've never done this before:

1. How long can I keep the band in her hair without damaging her hair? Does it need to be redone daily or can I keep the same one in for a while?

2. When I do take out the band, should I carefully cut it to remove it so I won't damage Gigi's hair or should it come out rather easily?

3. I read on here that I should use a pin brush instead of a slicker brush once her hair gets longer? Is this correct? If so, why is that? I have no idea what the difference between these two brushes are.

4. If I do start out with the two devil horn bands, what is the best length her hair should be at so that she won't look so goofy with them? 

5. How do I blend her growing out topknot with her long ears so that they look all layered together? Not sure I'm explaining this right. I've seen pictures of some of the poodles on here where it looks as if their ear hair is cut into long layers to blend in with their long topknots. Maybe that's just an illusion. 

Hmm...that's all I can think of at this time. I may have more questions later.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

1. I keep Vienna's in for about a week or so, her hair is about 7 inches.

2. Yes, cut them out carefully.

3. A pin brush (without balls) is much more gentle on the coat.

4. The horns are going to look goofy regardless,  just make sure its not too tight so she can still blink and close her eyes

5. Just keep letting it grow

Here's Vienna's recent bands










I'd suggest ordering bands from Lainee, it's where I've got mine and seems to be where everyone else gets theirs.

the color coordinated canine


----------



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey Sandy I'm also leaving Sasha's TK longer now so it can be tied up as well. Right now we're going through that phase where the hair along the top of her eyes aren't long enough to be tied up with the rest of the bangs, but if I don't tie them then the front will flop down and half cover her eyes.

I'm not using the normal bands though, I've tried and I had a hard time tying the hair and even harder time getting it off without breaking her hair. The thought of cutting it didn't cross my mind until now lol (duh!). I'm using the really small cotton type of band for humans instead coz that's the easiest way for me to get around it now.

She gets the front tied up like that during the day and at night it gets taken out when she sleeps. I can't wait for the front to be longer so it can be fully tied up, it's also driving me crazy now, I'm sure it's driving her crazy too with those bits of hair sticking out in front of her eyes :lol:


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you both for your advice. And for that site fluffyspoos.

I actually went out and bought the no-pull elastic bands for little girls at Wal-mart. Are these similar to the ones sold online?

Jack-A-Poo, I also bought those small butterfly clips and put those in her hair. For some reason, she tolerates those better than the bands. Maybe it's just a matter of her getting used to them, but for now she is not to fond of me putting anything in her hair. Doesn't she realize she's a girl?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I'm no expert but I'm in the same boat (growing out the topnots).  


sandooch said:


> Every time I say this, I get antsy when her topknot starts to grow and starts covering her eyes, so I end up cutting down her topknot and trimming around her eyes. But I love the look of so many of the poodles here who have their long topknots banded.
> 
> So I really want to see what Gigi would look like with her topknot long enough to band. How do you go through the growing out period when it's not quite long enough to band yet, but it's growing over their eyes? That drives me bonkers! Are the devil horns the answer? I tried those but I think her hair was still too short and it looked ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Here's Merlin, who is growing out his topknot. I only band the front at night, and I don't claim to be an expert. I'm just winging it! (Sorry for horrible pics--my camera is dying a slow, painful death.)


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

They are all super-cute; I'm growing out Indy's and Maddy's tk's also. At the "falling-over-eyes" stage also. But I'm persevering because I love the look of a long, grown out tk.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yep, I am growing Millie's back out to a tied up TK and we are in that awkward in your eyes stage. Devil horns is definitely the answer!


----------



## Mallhopper (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok...just hang the newbie! But I have looked and looked and I can't find the "reason" to band the bangs! We love Bentley's hair straight and long, so I wonder if I am missing something! Help please?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Mallhopper said:


> Ok...just hang the newbie! But I have looked and looked and I can't find the "reason" to band the bangs! We love Bentley's hair straight and long, so I wonder if I am missing something! Help please?


To keep it out of the eyes!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

And cuz it looks soooo cute


----------



## Mallhopper (Dec 16, 2011)

Ahhhhh! Ok!  Thank you! Thank you! And yes, it does look cute!


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

How do you do 'devil horns' and does anybody have a picture to help?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

ladybird said:


> How do you do 'devil horns' and does anybody have a picture to help?


Devil horns! Short puppy devil horns (Tiger is 6 months) and then some longer puppy devil horns (Tiger is 8 months).

Basically, you use a knitting needle to part down the middle of the head so you have two sections. This is your vertical part. Then, you create a horizontal part by parting just a tiny bit behind each eye. If that makes any sense...


----------

